# we're headed to Carmel; what to do?



## dmharris (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi,

My husband, 20 year old college junior (studio art and asian studies dual major) daughter and I will be at the hyatt highlands inn from jan. 31 till feb. 7.  What ideas do you have of things we should do? 

I know the 17 mile drive, the Monterey Aquarium. we don't golf and we're focusing on our daughter.  She may go to grad school for art (animation, manga) and we'll take her up to San Francisco.  But what should we not miss? I also think we'll do Big Sur but don't know what to do there.  How far is the Hearst Castle?  I was there +25 years ago, but is it still jaw dropping?  

Also good eateries in the area.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2010)

Hearst Castle is not real close - it's 100 mi. away, and it would be a beautiful but long and slow drive along the coast.  For me, it would be too far for a day trip. 

You are close enough to visit Santa Cruz and the Santa Cruz Boardwalk - about 45 min.  map quest directions

Consider a whale watching tour, or visiting the Elephant Seals which form colonies along the coast in the winter.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 16, 2010)

Walk on Carmel Beach

Go to Point Lobos

Go Hiking very close to the Hyatt (redwood trees,stream) 3 miles south

Go on Historic Walk Monterey

Hike Garland Park in Carmel Valley

Tide Pools (during low tide)

Carmel Mission

Drive from Big Sur to San Antoino Mission (Look at Hearst Hunting Lodge)



Dinning

From Scratch in the Barnyard very close to the Hyatt (b-fast)
Lunch  Casanova's   Carmel
Dinner  Fish House in Monterey  (del Monte Ave)

Pick up the Pine Cone and the Coast Weekly newspaper when you get here so you can see what is happening and great deals out there.


Send me a PM for other info Im not willing to share on TUG


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2010)

Go to Point Lobos.  One of our favorite places and we go each time we are in Carmel.

http://www.pointlobos.org/


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 17, 2010)

No one mentioned Cannery Row??!!  It's been years but there were some interesting sights along the Row then.  Not now???


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2010)

Sunset dinner at Nepenthe in Big Sur.  A really interesting, "artsy" kind of place.

Dave


----------



## debraxh (Jan 17, 2010)

Good suggestions so far.

Santa Cruz is a cool funky town, but in winter the boardwalk is pretty dead.  I think the arcade is open all the time and some of the rides and attractions are open on the weekends.  If the weather is nice it could be a fun short day trip.  If you go, be sure to go out on the pier -- when we were there in October there were tons of sea lions.  I know they left SF, but not sure about Santa Cruz.  I would also recommend Crows Nest for a meal if you're in the area. It's a few miles south of the boardwark at the harbor.

Lots of parks and hiking in the Big Sur area.  Personally I would skip the 17 mile drive and just drive Hwy 1 toward and/or past Big Sur.  Unless you really want to see expensive homes and the golf courses, the views are similar.  Nepenthe is a good spot for lunch -- not cheap but great views, especially if you can get a spot in the back.

Your daughter will love Chinatown, and SF in general if she likes cities. However there are tons of things to do there too, and it's a pretty good trek from Carmel. The DeYoung and MOMA are pretty good if she's interested in Art.  Golden gate park and the tea garden might also be worthwhile.

Exploring all the little shops in Carmel is fun if she likes that.  Cannery row used to have lots of stuff to do in addition to the aquarium, but last time I was there they seemed to be transforming the area and not much was there and/or open.  Could be different now.

I'm sure you'll have a great time.  My daughter is also interested in art (graphic art/manga in particular) but still in high school and she's not sure if she'll pursue it in college or not...


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Capitola*

Fun town very close to Santa Cruz.  You can usually find some nice places to eat there.  Fun shops, etc.
Bart


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 17, 2010)

I would also recommend going to Point Lobos.  There are some easy trails with beautiful and interesting views.  But, be certain you can identify poison oak be aware of it along some of the trails.
Although the trip to Hearst Castle would take most of your day, I think it would be worth it.  We did that trip a couple of years ago and the scenery is like nowhere else.
We also enjoy Lover's Point and laying on the beach there when the sun is out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 17, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> I would also recommend going to Point Lobos.  There are some easy trails with beautiful and interesting views.  But, be certain you can identify poison oak be aware of it along some of the trails



Identifying poison ivy, poison oak, and poison sumac Information Center with pics


Richard


----------



## dmharris (Jan 17, 2010)

I LOVE TUGGERS! 
In 24 hours you've generated so many awesome ideas!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know if anyone specifically mentioned the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  It's on Cannery Row, so you can do both in one day.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I don't know if anyone specifically mentioned the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  It's on Cannery Row, so you can do both in one day.



Actually, the OP did.  What a great place to spend a day.  Best Aquarium I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just hope all you TUGGERS come to Carmel and Monterey in 2010 the community has some really specail deals.

 Remember the US Open Golf 2010 is here in June 13-20th for all your golf crazys. 


_part of this post was deleted--advertising not permitted_


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 18, 2010)

Asilimor conference grounds, especially the dunes are so peaceful and amazing. It is in Pacific Grove. In Pacific Grove (OK a number of years ago) the deer walk around all over. 
Liz


----------



## dmharris (Feb 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice*

You are all wonderful! We had a grand time and expecially enjoyed Point Lobos State Park and a mother otter with her baby on her belly, floating in a cove! And China Beach was lovely!

We learned of a beach in Big Sur with purple sand that is 2 miles off the road and unmarked from the highway; a waitress at Nepanthe told us of it. It was unbelievable with caves in rocks leading to the ocean and water crashing through them. It was amazing,so if you go, ask about the beach with purple sand, it's worth the hunt! Hope that's pay back for all your good advice. 

We especially enjoyed Pacific Grove, the Monarch butterflies were there! We found a darling ice cream shop which was a shrine to album jackets of the Beatles and other groups/artists of the era. 

And the Hyatt Highlands was quite nice.


----------



## SteveChapin (Feb 18, 2010)

Egg RCI's headquarters.

Oh, wait, you didn't mean Carmel, IN.  Sorry.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 19, 2010)

SteveChapin said:


> Egg RCI's headquarters.
> 
> Oh, wait, you didn't mean Carmel, IN.  Sorry.



Hey I'm from Carmel, IN....they moved their headquarters to NJ several years ago.  They still have a large call center here


----------



## Rmelnyk (Feb 24, 2010)

What's not to do...I never get tired of this place, and you can go back and back and back!  Bring money.  It is non stop buying.  
ENJOY!


----------

